# Merckx in half sizes (57.5 c-c etc.)



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Two years ago I sold a Merckx that was 57.5 c-c. Looking at the Century geo chart it seemed to have a tt closer to that of a 58 c-c bike. When I remember selling them new in the 80s and early 90s they were all in 1 cm increments (55, 56, 57, etc.) But I have been seeing a bunch on eBay (mostly from Europe) with a 57.5 c-c or 59 c-t size. What is the story here? Thanks!

Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra Miami Beach Green Frame and Fork in OK Condition | eBay


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Didn't Merckx always do made-to-order frames as well back then? I remember reading articles about showing up at Eddy's doorstep and going back to the shop behind the house to get a custom frame. That being said, especially when you buy a Merckx from northern Europe on Ebay, the geometries are all over the place. I bought this MXL from a guy in the Netherlands. It has a 54 ST, 55.5 TT, 13.5 HT.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes my brother and I and two cousins went there. My brother and one cousin both measured up for made to order bikes. 

I did not not. One of the biggest regrets of my life.

I was in awe of actually seeing him in person. Of course it's his factory but I never thought he would just be walking around meeting people. He said "How about you, do you want a bike too?" And like an idiot I said something like no, thanks anyway, I'm fine. 

Super nice guy, much bigger than I expected, and had the coolest accent.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> View attachment 309219
> 
> 
> Didn't Merckx always do made-to-order frames as well back then? I remember reading articles about showing up at Eddy's doorstep and going back to the shop behind the house to get a custom frame. That being said, especially when you buy a Merckx from northern Europe on Ebay, the geometries are all over the place. I bought this MXL from a guy in the Netherlands. It has a 54 ST, 55.5 TT, 13.5 HT.


Yeah, seems like the Europe stuff is all over the place. But there seem to be enough 57.5s out there that it must have been part of some production run.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Yes my brother and I and two cousins went there. My brother and one cousin both measured up for made to order bikes.
> 
> I did not not. One of the biggest regrets of my life.
> 
> ...


Got to stand near him for a while at Interbike in the early 90s. Living legend for sure.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

The difference between the marking (digit) on BB cover and the actual length of seat tube (measured as c-c) appeared frequently and never exceeded 0.5cm; for example, the designation 2 on BB cover meant 52cm of seat tube length (c-c) but was "overestimated", because in reality, with a careful measurement, 51.5cm was obtained.


----------

